# Club Car Golf Cart Question



## CLKELLEY78 (Feb 12, 2008)

I purchased a 2014 Club Cart yesterday from a guy and it was only used a few hours, maybe 6-8 hours. I got it home and drove it around the block and seemed to be pretty slow, maybe 6-8 MPH. My wife and daughter where also along for the ride, but none of us are over weight.... I'm not sure if it was fully charged at the time so maybe that's the problem for the slow speed. I put it on the charger last night so I'll see when I get home this afternoon if it's faster. How do you know what the factory setting is on the cart 2,3 or 4? I was reading online about a programmer "Code 5" that will allow the cart to reach speeds up to 23 MPH. It has a LED volt meter that reads about 50-54. Not sure it a fully charged it's supposed to read 100% or is that just volts reading since batteries are 48V? Again, maybe be batteries where low so I'll re-test it tonight. 

Thanks,


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

you should post this on buggiesgonewild.com

Great help and info on carts


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Take it in to a cart shop and have them change the code (speed) settings. With 50/54 showing on the meter it's fully charged for a 48 volt cart.


----------



## CLKELLEY78 (Feb 12, 2008)

I got it pin pointed to the Speed Sensor. I've purchased the part and now waiting on UPS.


----------

